
7 Habits of Highly Effective Web Apps - python_kiss
http://biznews.wordpress.com/2007/03/01/7-habits-of-highly-effective-web-apps/
======
python_kiss
Sorry, the original url is http://twopointouch.com/2007/02/21/7-habits-of-
highly-effective-web-apps/

